# Williamsburg vs. Virginia Beach



## acesgame (Jul 30, 2007)

My Husband and I were thinking about spending a week at the beach and a week in Williamsburg next year.  Would be end of May or end of september.  We are not beach people as a rule but thought it might be relaxing.  It doesn't look like there are alot of decent beach properties that trade through II so I was wondering... If you just want to eat seafood and go deep sea fishing and maybe walk the board walk, would you stay in williamsburg and drive or would you get a place on the beach?  I am worried that we would be done with the beach after 2-3days and end up driving into williamsburg for the rest of the time.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 30, 2007)

I would consider looking for a resort on the Outer Banks of North Carolina or even Atlantic Beach in NC also.

There is more to do in Williamsburg than Va Beach in general, but driving back and forth is a pain regardless of where you call home base.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Big Matt said:


> I would consider looking for a resort on the Outer Banks of North Carolina or even Atlantic Beach in NC also.
> 
> There is more to do in Williamsburg than Va Beach in general, but driving back and forth is a pain regardless of where you call home base.



I totally agree with Big Matt suggestions.  Driving back and forth to Wlliamsburg or to Va Beach is a pain.  Mainly because of the tunnel situation in the Tidewater VA Area.  There are only two (2) tunnels in the area and between 6 A.M to 9 A. M. and 3:00 P. M. and 6:00 P.M.   You can expect a trraffic delay.   Regardless the time of the year.

I would suggest the Outer Banks (OBX) and Atlantic Beach both are in North Carolina or even Hilton Head Island.

There are some seafood places in all three (3) locations.


----------



## lweverett (Jul 30, 2007)

One of the weekends in mid to late September in Va. Beach is the Neptune festival.  Villas on the Boardwalk, Ocean Beach Club, or Turtle Cay should be very nice places to stay.  Check at www.vbfun.com.


----------



## Don (Aug 1, 2007)

The water temperature will be warmer in Sept. than it will be in May.  I remember one year fishing in the surf, wet up to my waist on a Thanksgiving weekend.  I wasn't cold until it started getting dark.  After that, I bought a set of chest waders.


----------



## noahwayy (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree that "commuting" between Va Beach and W'burg would be a major pain and probably not something you'd want to do more than once.  The suggestion of going to VB during the Neptune Festival is a good one as you'll be more likely to find some things to do that interest you.  Various Neptune events pretty much run through the entire month of September.  Check back closer to your vacation time for suggestions from the locals on the best places for seafood.  If you're not a beach person, I would think you'll find more to do in VB in September, than you would in the Outer Banks.


----------



## sammy (Aug 3, 2007)

noahwayy said:


> I agree that "commuting" between Va Beach and W'burg would be a major pain and probably not something you'd want to do more than once...... If you're not a beach person, I would think you'll find more to do in VB in September, than you would in the Outer Banks.



I agree about commuting between Williamsburg & Va Beach.  

I think you'd find plenty to do in Williamsburg - much more than in VA Beach -especially in September when the weather is so nice.


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 8, 2007)

sammy said:


> I agree about commuting between Williamsburg & Va Beach.
> 
> I think you'd find plenty to do in Williamsburg - much more than in VA Beach -especially in September when the weather is so nice.




In keeping with your question, (a choice between Williamsburg and VB), I'd  agree with Sammy.  One trip to the beach that week from WB, and you'll get the VB experience.  Stay in Williamsburg.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 3, 2011)

*I love the Neptune Festival.  My favorite time of the year in VA Beach.*

The main weekend for this event will be 9/28, 9/29 and 9/30 in 2012.  Boardwalk art show runs for many blocks and usually about 250 artists.  Music all weekend.  Sand Sculpting (my favorite-amazing), volleyball tournaments, and much, much more.  I have been going to this event every year for countless years.  Almost every year the weather is still warm and the water temps are great.  Great places to eat.   

Yes, commuting is a pain, but with planning and avoiding the the busy traffic times mentioned previously, you can commute in an hour or less.  Agreed, there will be more to do in Williamsburg and better availability.  If you're not beach people, I wouldn't even consider the other beach areas (Atlantic Beach, Outer Banks, etc).

You could always book a room at the beach for a night or two to avoid the commute.  Book early and rates will be better.  

True, the water temps will be better in Sept, as opposed to May.  However, if you're not into ocean swimming; May is a lovely time of year in Williamsburg and the Beach.  Also you will be avoiding Hurricane season.


----------



## vckempson (Sep 3, 2011)

- Deleted -


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you have 2 weeks to spend, I think a week at Virginia Beach would be good.  We are not really beach people either but we enjoy sitting on the balcony and enjoying the waves.  We usually take 2 day trips from VB.  One to Hampton Roads or Norfolk, or Newport News to take a boat ride and enjoy the local maritime attractions.   A second day trip could take you down to the outer banks (but we usually think it's a little to far).  The rest of the time we walk and bike the boardwalk,  enjoy the restaurants and relax.  On the days when we don't take day trips we can usually leave the car parked and walk to everywhere except the grocery store.


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 3, 2011)

Which team has the better quarterback ?


----------



## dwojo (Sep 3, 2011)

II has some great resorts in Virginia Beach. The end of September is when the city usually has a big festival on the boardwalk so rooms are at a premium. If you stay in Williamsburg look for deep sea fishing trips out of Yorktown Newport news of Hampton they are much closer to Williamsburg.

                               Doug


----------



## Lydia537 (Sep 29, 2011)

definitely Virginia beach ...cause i've never really been to Williamsburg..! 
the name brings the reminiscent of 'fish highway', first landing state park, and all outdoor adventure...!

go and please your sense,,,..!:whoopie:


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 30, 2011)

My last duty station was in Norfolk and we owned a home in VaBch.  Liked the area a lot!

That said, Williamsburg for a full week is a super idea!  It's far more than just Colonial Williamsburg...just 30 min away by car is the Yorktown Battlefield.  45 min back up the Colonial Parkway is the Jamestown Settlement.  How could you go wrong if American history grabs your attention?

VaBch is built up and crowded.  But it does have numerous attractions to chose from...something OBX might lack...not that OBX lacks much from my perspective.  One drawback for VaBch is that there are tons of people within 10 miles of the place.  It's a good sized city in its own right  Tucked in there with Norfolk and Chesapeake...that's just a lot of people.  And God help you on a payday weekend when the Fleet is in and you want to grab a beer at a Friday night hot spot....

Don't get me wrong, I went to all manner of festival dang near once a month...lots to do in VaBch!  I did like the town.  But I rarely went "To" the beach.  Boardwalk?  Sure.  Seafood?  Big time!  Just not into the water...odd.  For my tribe, OBX (Duck or Corolla) were where we "did" our Beachy things.


----------

